# Athena had Triplets



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

(For now) two girls and a boy. Two, I'm not sure of the gender (black butts + low light =hard to tell). Since they are still "wet", not 100% sure on colors and markings. Pics tommorow. 

1. Mahogany Brown Chamoisee: She/he was a breech, took mama awhile to push him/her out. Smallest one. Name is Cider.

2 Brown & White Chamoisee .: The skin on her butt is mottled and her "pooch" practically glows in the dark. Her name is Gypsy. 

3. Sorta Chocolate Brown W/ White Chamoisee: The last and the biggest one. This one I THINK is a boy. His name is Kipper.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Aww! Congrats! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Can't wait to meet them!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Update:

It's 2 boys and 1 girl. I just got back in from checking on them, all three are strong and healthy. 

Their colors:
Cider (buckling): Chamaisee with white poll
Gypsy(doeling): Chamaisee with white markings and poll 
Kipper (buckling): Belted Chamaisee with white poll. 

Mom is a Chamaisee Miniature Silky X ND and Dad is a black agouti Pygmy X ND.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Camera died so I have to use my phone. 

















Cider, Gypsy and Kipper


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Glad you had a happy kidding. Gypsy is a nice warm brown color. All of them are so cute.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Awww they are so cute, glad everyone is doing fine !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Aw, I LOVE that coloring! The first thing I check for when they are born (after I make sure they are breathing and lively, etc.) is for gender. You can just feel for a little sack between their hind legs. They are born with descended scrotum/testicles. Lol. That sounded gross...but I don't even look, I just towel them off then feel for boy parts. Once they are up and around I do a visual. Last year was SUCH a bucky year for me I started dreading the check!


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Adorable! I want to cuddle them!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh they are so cute!!! Congrats on the babies!!!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

They are so pretty!!! congratulations on the healthy babies


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww congrads..they are adorable..firelight..i never thought of that..i'm gonna start feeling for danglies..sounds much easier when they are wet lol


----------

